# 2015 - What's ahead for science?



## Warrigal (Jan 4, 2015)

Quite a lot to look forward to IMO.


http://www.smh.com.au/technology/sci-tech/the-year-ahead-in-science-20150104-12hjfm.html


----------



## Josiah (Jan 4, 2015)

It's awe inspiring. I have so much admiration for the scientists I've known. The phenomena they study is so complex that I wonder if there isn't another specie homo supersapien that some scientists belong to - maybe they have 47 pairs of chromosomes.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 4, 2015)

One of the most important scientific announcements in 2014, came from Lockheed, with a report that they may be close to making Nuclear Fusion a reality.  If Fusion can be made practical and affordable, it could change our world.  Such a power source would be able to supply virtually unlimited amounts of pollution free electricity.  This, in turn, could provide a means of getting us off nearly all fossil fuels....via hydrogen powered vehicles, for example.  I'll bet the oil and coal companies are hoping this news from Lockheed is "premature".

http://www.forbes.com/sites/william...breakthrough-that-could-change-world-forever/


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 5, 2015)

The fusion thing has been the Holy Grail of the science world for some time, and if it happens it will shake up our times in ways that could be great or bad...


----------



## 911 (Jan 5, 2015)

Like I have told my wife many times, I would love to be able to return to earth as a human, of course, in 100 years just to witness the advancements that will be made. It can be mind-boggling. Just look back 100 years and you can see the differences since then.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes, the wonders that we have today people in the future will laugh at for being so primitive so primitive...


----------



## rt3 (Jan 5, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> It's awe inspiring. I have so much admiration for the scientists I've known. The phenomena they study is so complex that I wonder if there isn't another specie homo supersapien that some scientists belong to - maybe they have 47 pairs of chromosomes.


Josiah your naughty you and Both know down-syndrone children have 47 chromosomes and rarely live to adulthood. Comparing scientists to them is doing the children a disservice.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 5, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Josiah your naughty you and Both know down-syndrone children have 47 chromosomes and rarely live to adulthood. Comparing scientists to them is doing the children a disservice.


I was not alluding to the genetic abnormality that affects Down Syndrome individuals (they have two copies of chromosome #21) I meant 47 different chromosomes which would mean they belonged to a different specie plus my comment was intended as a lame attempt at humor.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh --  ok .  science today is light show of technological magic, still substituting the How for Why. Fortunately there has been an easing up that scientific consensus will provide all the answers. With most "scientific" discoveries coming from insights having little to do with method but s resurgence in imagination, maybe the big question of which follows. mind to matter, or matter to mind will be answered. (This planet became suitable for habitation by probability, or an intelligence peering thru the looking glass). Science's referral to such things as wonderful or science doesn't attempt to deal with that is an intellectual cop out. As our conscious continue to evolve answers to premonitions, the feeling of being stared at, meaningful coincidences, out of body experiences, night terrors, etc, will still be with us when all the shiny toys are gone.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 5, 2015)

Before giving technolgy a pat on the back, do some research on artificial intelligence, soft set inference systems (fuzzy logic, Mark Kak), Steven Hawking then get really scared.


----------



## Rob (Jan 8, 2015)

I can't predict what they will be doing but I can say with a fair degree of certainty what they won't be doing ...

Travelling or transmitting 'information' faster than light in 'normal' space.

Travelling backwards in time.

Nullifying inertia.

Transmitting matter.

and, in the very very long term, avoiding extinction.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 8, 2015)

Technology can often be a Two Edged Sword.  It always seems to have a "Cause" and an "Effect".  While it improves one area, it also often harms another.  The trick is making improvements without having "side effects".  In many cases, technology is like Prescription Drugs.  

If I were to "Blue Sky" on a potential technological breakthrough that could change our lives, it would be the ability to create "Anti-Gravity".  Just think of how transportation could be changed if we could manipulate Gravity.  Cars could "levitate", airplanes could become airborne buses, and gravity could be used to allow Space Travel without 99% of the payload being rocket fuel.  

I don't know what the future holds, but I would sure like to come back in a few hundred years, and see if Star Trek comes true....IF Humanity can avoid destroying itself.


----------

